# Mini Wagon Woody



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

_All images are courtesy of Autobild.de_


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

holy nostalgia batman! :yikes:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks Herr Baumann!

Mrs Wingspan gave it a :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Gandpa & Grandma.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I hope BMW still plans on putting a Traveler into production. An older couple in my neighborhood has a very nice green one that they drive regularly.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Alex I don't know how you do it, but you are truly the shiznit. Where did you get these pics?

And I surprise myself by how much I actually want that car!


----------



## Glenn 328is (Mar 8, 2004)

That is cool. But I am not a fan of it...


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm not so sure about the woody look on the outside, but I love the size of it. The only thing holding me back from the mini is the lack of space...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The interior styling is utterly atrocious. Especially on the red one.


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

Actually I love the interior of the 2nd one. That brown leather with tan looks very cool.


----------

